# Mail me demande sans arrêt mon mot de passe



## infinitesea (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Celà a eté demandé plus de mille fois... peut être répondu plus de mille fois, mais je ne trouve toujours pas la solution. Comment empêcher que mail demande sans arrêt le mot de passe des comptes gmail alors qu'ils sont dans le trousseau d'accès, et qu'en tapant ce mot de passe je coche l'option "enregistrer dans le trousseau d'accès"?

Merci!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2009)

Ouvre le Trousseau  et vide tous tes références à ce compte pour en refaire des fraiches, pour voir.


*Note du modo :* et au passage, lis donc cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", ça m'évitera du boulot à l'avenir !

On déménage.


----------



## infinitesea (1 Octobre 2009)

OK merci

PS: je crois que je viens de me tromper sur un autre post!


----------



## infinitesea (11 Octobre 2009)

Ca ne marche pas plus en fait ! mail me redemande mes mot de passe


----------



## oxygo (26 Octobre 2009)

J'up ce sujet, j'ai le même problème avec mes comptes HOTMAIL qui sont pourtant bien mémoriser, mail me demande 10x par jour mes mots de passes !


----------



## IcarusGW (27 Octobre 2009)

Pareil pour moi.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2009)

il y a déjà plusieurs sujets là dessus

et vous y verrez que une des causes principales  c'est

serveur qui vazouille
 en gros à la ramasse et le controle de mot de passe échoue par  manque de temps ( time out)

des solutions 
-attendre
-réduire la cadence ( eviter le releve toutes les mns)
- fermer rouvrir mail


----------



## oxygo (27 Octobre 2009)

J'ai lu pas mal de sujet et j'ai déjà testé les solutions, j'ai mis la relève des mails toutes les 15min, j'ai enlevé puis remis le mot de passe, j'ai fais le ménage au niveau du trousseau, et fermer/ouvrir mail. Pendant 3h c'était impec' puis après rebelotte.


----------



## infinitesea (1 Novembre 2009)

Pareil


----------



## billboc (6 Novembre 2009)

ouep y a un problème quand même... 

ça n'arrive qu'au Mac users cette histoire là ??


----------

